# Any Ideas What This Is?



## Cklinger (Apr 19, 2022)

I got this orchid a long time ago from my grandfather, but unfortunately didn't make it since it goes dormant in winter, and I don't have much luck with plants that go dormant. However, I would like to try it again, but can't remember/don't know the genus and species of this one. Any ideas? The tag is pretty worn as well. 

Something very interesting about it is that it made my room smell like fish oil.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 19, 2022)

Ancistrochilus rothschildiana


----------



## Ray (Apr 19, 2022)

Agreed


----------



## Cklinger (Apr 19, 2022)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Ancistrochilus rothschildiana


Thank you! I kept finding the species name, but kept messing up the genus.


----------



## Penetang (Apr 20, 2022)

Cklinger said:


> I got this orchid a long time ago from my grandfather, but unfortunately didn't make it since it goes dormant in winter, and I don't have much luck with plants that go dormant. However, I would like to try it again, but can't remember/don't know the genus and species of this one. Any ideas? The tag is pretty worn as well.
> 
> Something very interesting about it is that it made my room smell like fish oil.


Regarding your almost invisible well worn tag. Place the tag on a white background and photograph it, then place the tag on a black or very dark background and take another picture. The photos will reveal more than the plain tag does. Good luck


----------

